# Chinese whispers = σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο



## nickel (Feb 26, 2009)

Σε ένα άρθρο του BBC που δεν με έπεισε καθόλου.

'Oldest English words' identified

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_whispers


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2009)

*Χαλασμένο *τηλέφωνο δεν το λέμε αυτό; Δε θυμάμαι, έχω και μια νύστα....


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον. Στο ελληνοαγγλικό μου το έχω «σπασμένο τηλέφωνο»· το ίδιο έχει και το ΛΚΝ. Αλλά, βεβαίως, και «χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο». Αυτό το δεύτερο έχει το ΛΝΕΓ.

Στο άρθρο της W. γράφει:
The game has many other names, including the telephone game, *Broken Telephone*, Crazy Telephone, operator, grapevine, whisper down the lane and Pass It Down.

Βλέπουμε από πού μπορεί να προήλθε το «σπασμένο». Στα ελληνικά βέβαια συνήθως «χαλάει» το τηλέφωνο, δεν σπάει. (Ενίοτε σπάει. Αυτές τις μέρες το τηλέφωνό μου είναι τόσο χαλασμένο που θα το πετάξω κάτω και θα το σπάσω στο τέλος.)


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 26, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως "σπασμένο" το ξέρω...


----------



## danae (Feb 26, 2009)

Εμείς το λέγαμε "χαλασμένο".


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Εγώ το ξέρω κυρίως χαλασμένο, αλλά και σπασμένο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2009)

Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι μερικοί υποτιτλιστές αποδίδουν "σπασμένο" το "broken", ενώ θα έπρεπε να πουν "χαλασμένο" στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 27, 2009)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι και στα γαλλικά υπάρχει (ίσως και σε πιο έντονο βαθμό) αυτή η ταύτιση "σπασμένου" και "χαλασμένου". Πράγματι, η φυσικότερη αντίδραση ενός ομιλητή της γαλλικής για μια συσκευή που δεν λειτουργεί είναι να πει ότι είναι "cassé" (το ρήμα casser σημαίνει καταρχάς σπάζω, θρυμματίζω, συντρίβω κ.λπ., αλλά και "endommager, abîmer, empêcher le fonctionnement de"). Μια πρόχειρη εξήγηση για τη χρήση αυτή ίσως είναι ότι σε παλιότερη εποχή όταν μια συσκευή δεν λειτουργούσε, αυτό οφειλόταν στο ότι είχε σπάσει κάποιο εξάρτημά της. 

Και εγώ νομίζω, πάντως, ότι, όπως επισήμανε η Alexandra, η μετάφραση του "cassé" ή του "broken" στις περιπτώσεις αυτές πρέπει να είναι "χαλασμένο" και όχι "σπασμένο"


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2009)

Αμφότερα (_σπασμένο_, _χαλασμένο_) είναι σε δόκιμη χρήση στη συγκεκριμένη φράση (δηλ. με το _τηλέφωνο_), πιστεύω δε ότι μάλλον το «σπασμένο» εδώ κουβαλάει επιπρόσθετα _και_ την έννοια της προβληματικής επικοινωνίας (διότι _σπασμένος_ είναι και ο εξασθενημένος, αλλά και ο προβληματικός —για αλλόγλωσσους, αναφορικά με ξένη γλώσσα ή την προφορά— κλπ).

Εννοείται, φυσικά, ότι Αλεξάνδρα και Ρογήρος έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο ότι η άκριτη ταύτιση μεταφραστικά τού _broken_ με το _σπασμένος_ είναι λανθασμένη.


----------

